# HGI - Henderson Group



## GreatPig (24 July 2004)

HHG, AMP's British offshoot, jumped up 5 cents yesterday, after an initial fall, with about 55m in volume. This morning at 8:30am the volume was already 12.5m.

Saw an article in this morning's AFR that explained why: apparently the insurance company Resolution Life might be taking over some of its closed life funds. Plus there seems to be other takeover speculation.

I "bought" it for my paper portfolio on Monday at $1.26. Be interesting to see what happens next.

GP


----------



## mime (22 May 2005)

*HHG*

What happened to it?

It doesn't seem to be listed anymore


----------



## Joe Blow (23 May 2005)

*Re: HHG*

They had a name change.



> 22 April 2005 Henderson Group plc today announces the change of name from HHG PLC to Henderson Group plc. The formal notice of name change was lodged with Companies House in the United Kingdom on 22 April 2005. The stock code is expected to change to HGI (from HHG) on the London Stock Exchange on 26 April 2005 and on the Australian Stock Exchange from 10 May 2005.


----------



## mime (23 May 2005)

*Re: HHG*

Thanks


----------



## DTM (23 May 2005)

*Re: HHG*

The ASX short form name is HGI.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (11 July 2006)

Hi folks,

HGI ... a brief look at the month ahead and chart
shows, the recent gap at 1.97 is currently being 
tested as support.

    27072006 ... significant rally from here??

    02082006 ... minor cycle

    07082006 ... significant and positive move??

    17082006 ... minor news??

    21082006 ... minor and finance-related??


 01-04092006 ... 2 positive cycles and major news/moves??
                 Spotlight on HGI here ... 

    14092006 ... positive and finance-related cycle??

happy days

  yogi


----------



## jemma (11 July 2006)

*Re: HHG - Henderson Group*

Yogi,

Please read your private messages. Thanks.


----------



## gordon2007 (9 January 2007)

*HGI Hendersongroup*

Hi folks. I'm still learning how to spot worthy news and things. I've read the news this morning have seen several reports of banks buying into HGI. Without thinking about charts or anything, would this be considered following the "smart money" to invest into these shares. 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070109/pdf/310fp8f4h5kbxp.pdf

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070109/pdf/310fp71nbj3kgh.pdf

Are these the things one needs to look out for in researching possible shares to buy? Does an ann like this even mean anything? 

Thanks for any advice. 

Oh and please, I'm not trying to ramp this stock or anything, I don't hold anyshares and don't plan on it. I'm still in the early stages of of just learning how to do research and want to see if this would even be of any relevance.


----------



## watsonc (9 January 2007)

*Re: HGI Hendersongroup*

Might be too late for this one! Has risen steeply over the last 6 months.


----------



## gordon2007 (9 January 2007)

*Re: HGI Hendersongroup*

"Might be too late"?

Too late for what? I've already stated I don't plan on buying into it. 

I'm only asking is this the type of announcements that one should think are relevant or do they basically mean nothing? I'm trying to learn what type of announcements are useful and what type are basically garbage and to mostly ignore.


----------



## tronic72 (11 December 2007)

Anyone holding HGI? I like the look of this stock (as do quite a few other advisors) sitting close to yearly lows, fundamentals look OK, P/E is a little higher than I'd like but dropping.

Anyone currently holding these guys?


----------



## countryboy (11 December 2007)

my wife ! and thousands of AMP shareholders courtesy of the spilt several years back....must admit I had forgotten they had even existed until i saw the thread today.Must take a look at them.:


----------



## Tukker (6 August 2008)

Up 27% in half the month while the rest of the market was putting their on their concrete boots and going swimming.  No major interesting news out either.  Hmm... Market Crazy.


----------



## piggybank (27 December 2013)

It has been gaping up the past few days - I don't know why?


----------

